# New Canadian Mantid Enthusiast



## Mitch65009 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi I'm Mitch. I'm from Ontario Canada and have always wanted a mantis since I was a kid. So I'm finally deciding to get in to it! Honestly, I love almost every species of mantis and will be looking to buy some in the near future!


----------



## River Dane (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forums! It’s so great that you’re finally able to get into mantises, they’re such amazing creatures. Good luck finding a first species! This is a great place to start


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Mantids are awesome and we are so glad you decided to love them too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 14, 2019)

@Mitch65009

True north FTW! Ajax ON here.

Dont let anyone say it's not possible. 

I got into mantises last fall. Wild caught europeans. Now I have a couple dozen mantises, nine different species.

I know rn there are orchids from BC,  and there are ghosts and spinys available from a Canada-friendly seller in the US from a FB mantis group.

Glad you've joined us, eh!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 14, 2019)

welcome  , good luck with choosing your first mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 17, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @Mitch65009
> 
> True north FTW! Ajax ON here.
> 
> ...


Oh that's awesome! I'm actually really interested in getting an African flower devil mantis. I know their hard to find, but do you know anyone who has them?


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 17, 2019)

If you mean Idolomantis diabolica, then no. And, i'm looking myself.

Lots of US folk and online shops have them, but typically, they sell to US only.

If I secure a source, I'll let you know. Please do the same for me.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Oh that's awesome! I'm actually really interested in getting an African flower devil mantis. I know their hard to find, but do you know anyone who has them?


You shouldn't get a mantis with such complicated care if you have never kept a mantis before. It is a recipe for trouble. I suggest starting with easier species and working your way up to the devil's flower. Good starter species are Phyllocrania, Hierodula, Sphodromantis, Tenodera, and Creobroter. Please do not buy a mantis that you don't have experience to care for. 

I'm not trying to deter you from the hobby, just trying to keep you from getting upset when your expensive mantis doesn't thrive in your amateur care. I've been in the hobby for three years and still don't feel capable to care for an idolo.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 17, 2019)

Empusids are tougher to raise yup.

I've lost a gongy and a couple blephs. Im watching a bleph approach adult molt very closely rn. Frankly, shes scaring me. Yet, theres nothing to be scared at. Just a deep sense of the unknown. That's lack of experience. 

Idolos are considered very tough to get to adulthood. It wont deter me from trying asap.

Nice try, @MantisGirl13. You'd ROCK idolos!

Having said that, ive been stumbling along in this hobby since the end of last summer. The truth is you learn. A LOT!

Part of this is observing, and building up a gut instinct. Sometimes that's all you have to guide you. But gut instinct is based on experience.

Try keeping a few ghost. A few spinys. They tolerate much. Hierodula genera. Easy as pie. 

Learn to manage enclosure humidity, temps, feeder upkeep. (Its tougher here in Canada. I havent found a local source of housely or blue bottle fly larvae here, only black soldier fly larvae. So, I pay $$$ to import fly larvae from the US)

Like @MantisGirl13 said, this isn't to deter you, but to save your heartache, and allow you to be succesful. Just try something more tolerant to start.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 17, 2019)

I've actually had a Hierodula﻿ for about a month now. I know a month probably isn't enough experience time, but who knows. Anyway, does anyone have a link to a care sheet for the devil flower? Just curious to see the care they need right now. And just one little question. When I got my Hierodula﻿, she was missing a leg. I think she has trouble eating, so I hand feed her. Will she be able to thrive for her full life span with the disability?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hierodula are very easy compared to the idolos. There is a 23-page long discussion over Idolos pinned in the General Mantis Discussion subforum. 





I still would suggest you get a few months or even years of experience with mantids like orchids, gongys, and Thistles before a you attempt Idolos. There are lots more neat looking mantids that don't require half as much attention as Idolos do. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh, and about your Hierodula, a missing leg will be regenerated within the next few molts and she should be able to eat and catch her own prey easily after her next molt.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh, and about your Hierodula, a missing leg will be regenerated within the next few molts and she should be able to eat and catch her own prey easily after her next molt.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Okay, perfect. Thanks for all the help. She actually molted last night, not a ton of improvement yet but will keep you upto date


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> Okay, perfect. Thanks for all the help. She actually molted last night, not a ton of improvement yet but will keep you upto date


Congrats on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

@Mitch65009 did _any_ of the leg regenerate? What leg? Raptorial, middle, or hind? Which joint was it lost at?

And yeh, congrats on the molt.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

@hysteresis

It's the middle leg on the left. It looks like a very little bit did, she only has a little stub left there. 

And thank you ^_^ @hysteresis @MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

@Mitch65009 this is the place. These are hallowed halls. This forum is long running and there is so much to read.

We are truly fortunate.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

@hysteresis

Yep, very true. I'm so glad I was able to find this form. Many nice, and educated people here. I hope to learn a lot about mantids. ^_^


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> @hysteresis
> 
> Yep, very true. I'm so glad I was able to find this form. Many nice, and educated people here. I hope to learn a lot about mantids. ^_^


I knew nothing until I joined here. Folks like @MantisGirl13 @Graceface @Little Mantis @Synapze @Predatorhousepet @Aristalochia.

I bought a book by Orin McMonigle called KEEPING THE PRAYING MANTIS that really lays down a framework upon which to hang your experience as you gain it. (crazy metaphor I know)

But a book like that, plus scouring caresheets on the web, go a long way.

Biggest thing in my opinion? Wetness and humidity aren't the same. Don't soak your mantises. The mist droplets should dry in an hour or two.  But humidity should linger 24h a day 7 days a week. There's the rub!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

I don't know where I'd be in the hobby if it weren't for this forum and the people on here. I've learned most of what I know from others on here. Orin's books give a lot of info as well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Biggest thing in my opinion? Wetness and humidity aren't the same. Don't soak your mantises. The mist﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ droplets should dry in an hour or two.  But humidity should linger 24h a day 7 days a week. There's the﻿ rub! ﻿


+100

I can't say how much I agree! Wetness is NOT humidity!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

Not a word of a lie. Yesterday on Mantis Keepers, some dude was wondering why his mantis died en route to the person he sold to.

Standing water in the cup. Loose plastic plant in the cup as a perch. No lining for grip.

Wow.

AND, shipped into southern Mexico.

That cup was hot soup.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

@hysteresis @MantisGirl13

I got one question, is it normal for my mantis to always be upside down in a defensive position? She's been like this for a while now and she tends to never move from her defensive position.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

@Mitch65009 If you mean a threat pose, she's just scared. Leave her alone for a while and she'll get back to normal. If you mean she's hanging upside down in a fairly normal position, then that is perfectly normal behavior.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

Her arms are tucked in kina thing. Would you like a picture?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> Her arms are tucked in kina thing. Would you like a picture?


Sure, I'd love a pic! That sounds like a normal position. They usually hang upside down with their raptors tucked in. That is not a defensive position.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh okay. That's a good sign. Here's the photos. Sorry their a bit blurry @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

That's a perfectly normal posture! Few tips for the cage...

1- Ditch the ground covering. It's just getting everything dirty and providing a place for prey to hide. A layer of paper towel works well.

2- Add more perches. Sticks or fake flowers work well.

3- Put netting or screen on the roof. This will help her get a better grip good molts and climbing. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

@Mitch65009, most mantises hang inverted. Some like Deroplatys truncata or Tarachodula pantherina like to sit on a perch and survey for crawling food. Having said that, they also spend a lot of time inverted. Most just hang from the lids of their enclosures.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 18, 2019)

@MantisGirl13

Alright perfect! And thanks for the tips! Will definitely apply these changes. But how should I get the netting to attach to the lid?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> Alright perfect! And thanks for the tips! Will definitely apply these changes. But how should I get the netting to attach to the lid?


Sure, anytime! I'm glad to help. Hot glue is what most mantis keepers use because it isn't toxic or sticky after cooling and it won't dissolve in water.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

I meant to post this. Here ye go.


----------



## Mitch65009 (Apr 19, 2019)

@hysteresis @MantisGirl13

Thanks a lot guys! Have a good night!


----------

